# Biking across a pool of cornstarch



## Nick (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty interesting! 



Think it's impossible to walk on liquid? Think again. Join Anthony and Tara as they make a pool of non-Newtonian fluid, out of oobleck, and walk, run, jump and bike across it. Thanks, science, for the awesome cornstarch pool party!

Experiment Tips: 
• Use one part water, two parts cornstarch 
• Walk quickly, the faster you go the more solid it feels
• Add food coloring to observe how it moves


----------

